# Parade



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

So talking to my 4 year old last night about the layout.. and out of nowhere he comes up with a great idea. (didnt expect a layout changing idea from a 4 year old, but, he surprises me with his knowledge often). His idea was to put a parade on the street. Now I am quite new but on all the layouts I have seen, I have not seen this done before. Has anyone seen it? Think its a cool idea? Could I find or would have to build models for it?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've seen marching band people available in HO and N. A little pricey, but they're out there!
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to get a Walthers catalog! They have everything you could want for your parade in the circus line!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

He said we had to have drums. LOL he cracks me up. 
I will look into the walthers catalog


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Kids are GREAT at coming up with ideas that don't fit on your already well planned layout (did I say that out loud?)

My kids have suggested a battlefield, an airport, circus, waterpark - you name it and they want to see it in miniature (nevermind that all of those take room to place, time to build and money to buy.)

I do, however work with them to pick structures, vehicles, engines, etc that excite them about the layout (giving the towns/businesses names they like, etc)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean is spot on regarding the Walthers catalog. You can spend HOURS just browsing and dreaming........if money only grew on trees 
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

raleets said:


> Sean is spot on regarding the Walthers catalog. You can spend HOURS just browsing and dreaming........if money only grew on trees
> Bob


I haven't picked up the 2012 book yet (got both 2010 and 2011 though)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The only problem I have with browsing that catalog is that just when I think I've got my layout plans finalized I turn the page and something great pops out at me that "I just can't live without"......know the feeling?? 
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

raleets said:


> The only problem I have with browsing that catalog is that just when I think I've got my layout plans finalized I turn the page and something great pops out at me that "I just can't live without"......know the feeling??
> Bob


Yep....that's why in addition to the 14x16 I'm building I've got plans drawn up for a 16x30 on the other side of the basement.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Way to go scott!:thumbsup: Your ever expanding RR empire!
The Walthers catalog does give you new ideas just browsing it, Just not enough $$$ for all the cool train goodies!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You've seen the plans for the big one Sean....building this current one is just to figure out multi-level benchwork and to give me some scenery practice before tackling the real deal. Even got the wife to agree to a moveable bridge that will go in place to make my 14x16 a functional branchline of the larger layout. Teehee.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Started to ask if there were plans to connect the two then saw the thread update LOL. Awesome.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If I do it right I'll be placing the last piece on the layout when I drop dead.  These things are NEVER done 100%


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I 100% agree, Never done!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

If my wife figures out how much $$$ I've spent lately on my layout expansion I won't have to drop dead .....she'll take care of it for me!! :laugh:
Bob


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

You can also make your parade move if you want to. I have seen it done before and it really adds something to the layout. It is like a conveyor belt system with the entrance and exits run behind building or off layout so you can't see the end and the people flipping upside down. There is even a way to do curves with it as well.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Thatd be nuts gc... I think standing still will be difficult enough for me


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

raleets said:


> If my wife figures out how much $$$ I've spent lately on my layout expansion I won't have to drop dead .....she'll take care of it for me!! :laugh:
> Bob


My wife likes to travel - she's been to England, France, Italy, Germany, Switzerland, Ireland, etc.....it costs me twice as much but so long as I factor in the offset for travel costs, it's pretty easy for me to justify my train "budget"


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

We live in Kentucky... half of her family is 8 hours away northest in Maryland. The other half is 8-12 hours the other direction in Missouri. She visits every couple months.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My bride of 35 years is at the other end of the rainbow. She HATES to travel and is content as a clam to stay home. I, on the other hand, LOVE to visit new places. Somehow we've still managed happiness. :laugh:
Bob


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

My wife just became my wife in August.. we have been together 5 years though.. and have 2 kids already.. we kind of did things backwards LOL.


----------

